# Shoes to wear with khaki's



## misslexa (Feb 22, 2006)

ok, so this may be a silly question - but i honestly have never owned khaki pants before... 

so what colour shoes do you wear with them??? (they are a "light khaki" not the army green khaki)

thanks!


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 22, 2006)

brown shoes like airwalks....but it depends on if you are going dressy or casual....


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 22, 2006)

I say depends on the shirt.... I like flip flops with mine.... but really depends on if you are dressing them up or down... black and khakis works for dressing up for me.  What length are the khakis... I have some cute ankle length ones that I can wear with cute wedge ankle strap shoes....


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 22, 2006)

If I wear like a nice black sweater or top I usually wear my high heeled  black leather boots with them. If I'm just wearing a casual look, I'll wear my flat tan boots or any other kind of casual shoe. It's up to you. How dressy or casual your trying to look.


----------



## misslexa (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone... they are regular length pants (kind of a business casual look for work).... I think i will try them with my black boots!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Well I just wear my converse. But I dont think you wanna wear those lol.


----------

